# Cast Composers as Wagner Ring Characters



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well what do you all think?

I am thinking of the four male gods, perhaps:

Wotan: Bach (certainly fathered enough children for the position)
Donner: Beethoven
Loge: Mahler
Froh: Mozart

Still need Fricka, Freia, Froh, Erda and three Norns.

Then we need the Mortals: Walsungs, Neidlings, and Gibichungs.

Nine Walkures, Rheinmaidens, Giants, Nibelungs, and the woodbird.

Can it be done, or is this a crazy idea? All characters listed in a table here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Ring_des_Nibelungen


----------

